# Looking for an experienced caretaker and groom - Delano, MN



## Rein Dance Equestrian (Aug 29, 2013)

Our family just recently purchased Pine Meadow Farm (Delano, MN) and have begun a major renovation to establish a base of operations for Rein Dance Equestrian.

Pine Meadow Farm has a rich history of providing an excellent home for competitive jumping, eventing and dressage horse/riders who want a dynamic training and competition environment. You may know the barn has been mostly vacant this past year+. That is changing.

First step is bringing the facility up to grade for performance horses and riders. That process has begun in earnest, with extensive work to the riding surfaces, paddocks, barn, arena, and outbuildings.

On an immediate basis, we are looking for;

- An experienced equestrian Caretaker/Manager to live on the property.
- A Head Groom with 10+ years experience in a competitive horse environment.

If you want a standard job and know exactly where you'll be in 10-years, then don't respond to this post, But, if you're a driven, passionate, experienced, equine-expert and want the chance to be part of something much bigger, then you may want to look closer at this opportunity.

If interested, please drop me a note, and I'll share details of the opportunity.

[email protected]


----------

